# Thames Water Bunker, Blunsdon, January '13



## Derelictspaces (Jan 20, 2013)

Done with two friends. We went to have a look round the outside mainly, only to find the escape hatch open (now sealed as are the main doors, before anyone says anything about it). Given 9 out of 10 times this place is sealed up pretty well we thought we better take the time to venture inside. I went down first and out of curiousity tried the lights, as we had no torches,...which came on...bingo we were go

Sadly all the pics were taken on Blackberry 9360, we hadn't planned on any shots so didn't bring the good shooters.
A little history from Subbrit (credit where its due, these guys rock)



> The bunker, which is located beside a small reservoir is officially listed by Thames Water as a personnel shelter and is about 3 miles from their Latton Control Centre. It was built in the 1980's after Thames Water moved their headquarters out of London.






Swindon-20120322-00084 by kirkland301, on Flickr




Wiltshire-20120322-00082 by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00094 by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00093 - Copy by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00092 by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00091 by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00090 by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00089 - Copy by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00088 - Copy by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00086 by kirkland301, on Flickr




Swindon-20120322-00085 - Copy by kirkland301, on Flickr


Thanks for looking


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 20, 2013)

Nicely done - I once visited an underground water treatment works, and spent the whole time wandering around with the alarm going off - no one ever turned up! 

Careful trespassing with a lighter/matches, you never know what may get pinned on you if you get searched. I don't smoke on explores for this reason.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 20, 2013)

Is that powder on the floor what you did lighting up?? Or was it that dusty before you ventured down fella? 

Good snaps from a Raspberry....


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeh I guessed having a lighter might not go down well but with fags too it should be ok I hope  

No it was like that when we got there, looks like some scrotes set off the powder extinguishers as they were all discharged and chucked in the hedges outside. The tiny effort the main extinguishers put out was just some nasty smelling gas. Provably pretty nasty stuff though. What did come out was just a little puff of powder and the gas. Not sure which was actually ment to though lol. The dust present is from us disturbing what was on the floor


----------



## Bones out (Jan 20, 2013)

May have been argon gas?? Sucks all the oxygen out of the air.... And your lungs.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd be hesitant to say either way, could have been inergen or equally Co2 the extinguishers were all powder or water. But the main system isnt labeled. Probably best not to sniff it


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 21, 2013)

So let me get this right now... you entered a bunker, set off the fire system (criminal damage) and you have plastered photos of yourselves inside the bunker doing it just to give extra evidence to the dibble if they chose to look here for it?

Hmmm... methinx you need to be a tad more careful or you might find yourself reading the forum from inside a very small room with a room mate who wants to play mummy and daddy after lights out.

In all seriousness though I would take a step back in future and think what you are posting a little more, and you may wish to edit and delete some of these pix.


----------



## spungletrumpet (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is full of win!

Good work, Derelictspaces.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 21, 2013)

Please don't smoke inside buildings on your explores, or attempt to use the fire extinguishers :/
Seems you've visited a nice place, but be careful what you do, and post. You'll lose respect quickly or worse, end up getting in trouble with the firm hand of the law.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2013)

Very interesting and it sounds like you were very lucky,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 21, 2013)

I've taken out a couple shots and removed some of the wording. Hopefully this makes it all kosha  didn't even realise I had duplicate pics on, sucks to use a mobile browsers upload system


----------



## outkast (Jan 22, 2013)

Theres a fairly complete AA site not far from there.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 22, 2013)

outkast said:


> Theres a fairly complete AA site not far from there.



I've been up there, I take it you mean the Blunsdon AA site? There is South Marston too but that's gone I think.


----------



## Munchh (Jan 22, 2013)

I've thanked you for posting the pics of this bunker mate. You have kinda left yourself a bit exposed though.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the thanks Munchh. I've done a little investigating and spoken to a nearby landowner, he said it was himself that sealed the bunker for fear of kids messing in it. His opinion is Thames Water have almost forgotten this place exists and haven't even included it in the recent security upgrades, not a single of the new expensive cameras face the place, nor does the fence encompass it. Seems I got lucky on this one, but won't make the same mistakes again


----------



## daftoldgit (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting looking place, shame it's been sealed up now..


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 30, 2013)

Give it a few weeks, now someone's sealed it up they pikeys will mp doubt create a suitable way in


----------

